# Adnoc and QP salary



## vichu12242

I need urgent reply
please tell me the FIREMAN salary and benefits of FERTIL ABUDABI (Adnoc).
qatar petroleum or fertil paying more salary and benefits?how is the life in ruwais?


----------

